# Verzauberungskunst-REZEPTE



## Sn1pZe (8. März 2007)

Moin,

wo farmt man am besten die unten stehenden Rezepte?

- Formel: Waffe - Kreuzfahrer
- Formel: Waffe - Lebensdiebstahl
- Formel: Waffe - Beweglichkeit +15


Habe schon so viel gehört ... aber nie war es richtig und laut buffed.de kann man es sogar
als "ALLI" in "SW" bekommen .. sollen angeblich in der "Halle der Champions" sein und dazu kommt noch, es ist neben dem AH ^^  rofl ..


/edit -> buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonGokuKid (8. März 2007)

Kreuzfahrer ganz klar Tyr´s Hand, die Erzmagier droppen das und die Verzauberer auch noch, glaub ich. Die andren weis ich nicht.


----------



## Deadlift (8. März 2007)

Ein gewisses Level vorausgesetzt farmst du das Gold ums im AH zu kaufen schneller als die Rezepte.

Netherweberseide ist nach wie vor genial leicht zu bekommen und geht für massig Gold weg.


----------



## Narya (9. März 2007)

Sn1pZe schrieb:


> - Formel: Waffe - Kreuzfahrer
> - Formel: Waffe - Lebensdiebstahl
> - Formel: Waffe - Beweglichkeit +15
> /edit -> buffed
> ...




Also, fangen wir mal an.

- Formel: Waffe - Kreuzfahrer = Zauberbinder in den Westlichen Pestländern
- Formel: Waffe - Lebensdiebstahl = Scholomance (Instance)
- Formel: Waffe - Beweglichkeit +15 = Ruf farmen bei den Fubolds im Teufelswald im Norden


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (11. März 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Kreuzfahrer ganz klar Tyr´s Hand, die Erzmagier droppen das und die Verzauberer auch noch, glaub ich. Die andren weis ich nicht.



Blödsinn,

Kreuzfahrer (Crusader) farmt man in den westlichen Pestländern an dem Turm wo die scharlachroten Zauberbinder sind.
Mit viel Glück, kann man dort 1-2 Rezepte in einer Stunde abgreifen + div. grüne und graue Items + Stoff!!


----------



## SonGokuKid (11. März 2007)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> Blödsinn,
> 
> Kreuzfahrer (Crusader) farmt man in den westlichen Pestländern an dem Turm wo die scharlachroten Zauberbinder sind.
> Mit viel Glück, kann man dort 1-2 Rezepte in einer Stunde abgreifen + div. grüne und graue Items + Stoff!!



Ja, aber man bekommt es auch in Tyr´s Hand bei den Erzmagiern, ist halt ganz selten.


----------



## Mesop (12. März 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Ja, aber man bekommt es auch in Tyr´s Hand bei den Erzmagiern, ist halt ganz selten.


und man farmt ja da wo´s ganz selten ist, ja?

finde die frage ein wenig xD
wie wäre es mit name des rezepts bei buffed eingeben.
prozentzahlen von 0,01 bis 0,03 vergleichen.
gucken wo die mobs stehen.
hingehen + killen?


----------



## Deadlift (12. März 2007)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> Blödsinn,
> 
> Kreuzfahrer (Crusader) farmt man in den westlichen Pestländern an dem Turm wo die scharlachroten Zauberbinder sind.
> Mit viel Glück, kann man dort 1-2 Rezepte in einer Stunde abgreifen + div. grüne und graue Items + Stoff!!


absolut richtig
Gestern 2 Rezepte dort erfarmt, respawn geht auch einigermaßen.


----------



## bubabeatmann (13. März 2007)

Crusader NUR bei Hearthglenn bei den zauberbindern davor


----------



## Denji (KdV) (14. März 2007)

Zu faul die Seite http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/57/verzauberkunst aufzurfen und dann dass Rezept raus zu suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

